# Could anyone make.. multi function drill / lathe chuck



## rafezetter (4 Jul 2014)

What I'm after is a flat metal bed and perpendicular spindle that I can use as either:

a drill lathe chuck with angle brackets
a base with mdf faces bolted to it with various sanding grits glued on (or maybe an easy clean acrylic face on top of that), maybe as part of a sanding station.

It would need some m6 holes drill in around the middle to facilitate things being bolted to it.

The most important though is a threaded (welded?) spindle bolt absolutely perpendicular of decent thickness to remove any wobble.

It would have to be long enough to go all the way to the bottom of a drill chuck PLUS extra for a set of bearings to allow mounting.

Ideally 8 inches across so I can use a full sheet of abrasive paper.

I'm aware I could prolly make from thick MDF or good solid ply, but it's the perpendicular spindle mounting part I'm struggling with.

Anyone able to help with this please? Payment for the work of course and I accept it won't be a 5 min job to do.


----------



## Spindle (4 Jul 2014)

Hi

I'm having trouble visualising what you want - it sounds like a faceplate would suit the requirement for a flat surface with a perpendicular hole, (with the added advantage of being centrally located). A spindle could then be sourced to fit and turned down if necessary to suit your bearings / drive provider.

Regards Mick


----------



## rafezetter (4 Jul 2014)

Spindle":oqxo8p4u said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm having trouble visualising what you want - it sounds like a faceplate would suit the requirement for a flat surface with a perpendicular hole, (with the added advantage of being centrally located). A spindle could then be sourced to fit and turned down if necessary to suit your bearings / drive provider.
> 
> Regards Mick



Hi Spindle, 

I couldn't think of the right name for it but yes, a flat faceplate around 8 inches in diameter.

I've had a look around at what I have here and I'm just a bit stuck - 

I've considered using some 25mm thick slate as a good solid base but how to smooth it out into a perfect circle once cut? all of the options I can conceive require a jig or doodad of some kind to ensure constant cut depth, so I get a circle and not an oval. I've got offcuts and bars and all sorts but managing to put them all together so I have a smooth turning wheel with no wobble or vibration, would mean making more jigs and thingamies, and much as I like tinkering, making jigs to do one thing, just once, isn't time I have spare at the moment.

So I figured one of the metal guys here might be able to take some steel plate or something - an old CS saw blade perhaps, weld a nut on say m12 size, insert a bolt and then turn it both circular and face smooth on that axis point to compensate for nut weld / bolt thread runout  so any wood or plastic faceplate I put onto it will only require minimal flattening. Edit scratch that - any irregularities between sides will cause mass imbalance and ADD vibration. I'm certain I don't have the time, patience or skill to make this to any degree of accuracy.

That might be one or 2 hours work, I've no idea - but in that same 2 hours I'd still be messing about and cussing.


edit - PS admins: could you add strikethrough BBCode plz?


----------



## wizard (4 Jul 2014)

What i use for sanding is a lathe headstock with a faceplate


----------



## rafezetter (4 Jul 2014)

For now I want to use this with a variable drill, I know it's the cheap and nasty way to do it, but that's where I'm at at the moment. Lathe face plates need larger bore spindles than a drill chuck will accept.


----------



## wizard (4 Jul 2014)

Make a spindle for a faceplate


----------



## wizard (4 Jul 2014)

I do not think a drill will run an 8” faceplate for very long if at all under load.
This will with a small motor


----------



## rafezetter (4 Jul 2014)

I'm literally just trying to make something I can use as a basic sanding wheel to flatten out chisels, maybe the odd plane blade and some other bits - like the worksharp sytems, but could also be used later on as a lathe faceplate, and a proper sanding wheel when I add at some point a proper motor, once my bench is ready and I have more space.

I don't really want to fork out £150 for a sanding station / belt sander thing, as apparently they are a bit of a lump and I won't need it anywhere near enough to justify the cost.


----------



## Spindle (5 Jul 2014)

Hi

I'm sure these would be available in the UK if you search for them

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DRILL-MANDREL-A ... 1008161673

Regards Mick


----------



## DTR (5 Jul 2014)

wizard":1afdprqf said:


> I do not think a drill will run an 8” faceplate for very long if at all under load.
> This will with a small motor



Shameful misuse of an ML4 headstock! :shock: :lol:


----------

